# cpt 61795 denials



## rimiller (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone started getting denials for this code with the sinus surgery codes?


----------



## jackjones62 (Jul 28, 2009)

No we have not, ours are being paid w/o incident, may I ask how you are billing it?  just a gentle reminder that this is an add-on code, so no modifiers apply, also, we usually bill with a ch. sinusitis code; if you are already doing this, it's time for appeal.

Jennifer 
CT ENT


----------



## kdm (Jul 28, 2009)

WE are not having any trouble with ours getting paid.   km


----------



## eroland (Jul 31, 2009)

No, I have not seen any denials for 61795. Make sure you are billing it with the primary CPT code (FESS codes) and use the appropriate diagnosis code. How are you billing it? I agree with Jennifer-if you are billing the code correctly and it is still being denied, you should definately appeal.


----------



## bella2 (Aug 3, 2009)

Our Doctor's just started adding on the 61795 with the FESS procedures,
can anyone tell me if this code is payable in an ASC setting and should we use a TC modifier on the procedure ???
Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------

